# Amore ed istruzione



## Scaredheart (13 Giugno 2016)

Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2016)

Per me niente.
L'intelligenza e la cultura invece incidono parecchio.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


Per me nulla


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2016)

se il divario è enorme può incidere


----------



## Ecate (13 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per me niente.
> L'intelligenza e la cultura invece incidono parecchio.


D'accordo 
Per me conta parecchio anche il "campo".
Per motivi misteriosi, artisti, letterati e biondi sempre solo buoni amici. L'esatto opposto di mia sorella.


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


Niente.
Amore e mentalità sì, invece, può incidere.



Anche se con alcuni uomini mi è capitato di notare un certo fastidio/imbarazzo/bohnonloso per il fatto che io avessi un titolo di studi... del cavolo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


la scolarizzazione poco o nulla, secondo me.


----------



## Ecate (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Niente.
> Amore e mentalità sì, invece, può incidere.
> 
> 
> ...


Mentalità è decisiva


----------



## patroclo (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


Relativamente ..... trovo molto più grave non avere idea di quello che succede nel mondo e l' incapacità di fare i collegamenti


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


nulla tra persone intelligenti

moltissimo tra persone dementi.


conta di più il tipo di mondo che si vuole frequentare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?



dipende.
la formazione scolastica, se veramente valida, serve anche ad aprire la mente e ad adattarla a varie situazioni che non concernono solo alla sfera scolastico professionale.

quindi può incidere, e non poco.
penso anche a rapporti non strettamente sentimentali


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Niente.
> Amore e *mentalità* sì, invece, può incidere.
> 
> 
> Anche se con alcuni uomini mi è capitato di notare un certo fastidio/imbarazzo/bohnonloso per il fatto che io avessi un titolo di studi... del cavolo.


la mentalità infatti, secondo me viene creata anche dalla formazione scolastica.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


Secondo me non dovrebbe incidere in nulla


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la mentalità infatti, secondo me viene creata anche dalla formazione scolastica.


Si e no. O almeno. Assolutamente no, secondo me, se si parla di post-scuola dell'obbligo.
Precisiamo: io sono convinta, convintissima che la mentalità si costruisca con lo studio, ma altrettanto convinta che - purtroppo - quello scolastico (o post-scolastico) non solo non sia sufficiente, ma nemmeno lontanamente determinante.
E lo studio non deve nemmeno passare necessariamente per i libri o la letteratura (io ho scelto libri e letteratura, per me, ma non credo sia l'unica via - e forse non è nemmeno una di quelle più impegnative -)


----------



## Falcor (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


Se si parla in senso stretto di scuola dell'obbligo non dovrebbe incidere per nulla.

Per me conta la voglia di conoscer cose nuove, la curiosità, l'esser intellettualmente vivi.

Potrei amare una ragazza con il solo titolo di studio dell'Asilo se fosse una persona interessata alle cose.


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se si parla in senso stretto di scuola dell'obbligo non dovrebbe incidere per nulla.
> 
> Per me conta la voglia di conoscer cose nuove, la curiosità, l'esser intellettualmente vivi.
> 
> Potrei amare una ragazza con il solo titolo di studio dell'Asilo se fosse una persona interessata alle cose.


Come diceva Einstein, molto più importante l'immaginazione della conoscenza


----------



## Ecate (13 Giugno 2016)

Ammetto una cosa che non suona molto bene.
Sono sempre stata di ristrette vedute per quanto riguarda le ideologie.
Con persone furiosamente coinvolte in qualche ideologia, anche se intelligenti e coltissime, non ho interesse allo scambio. Figuriamoci all'amour.
Vegani, complottisti, antivaccinisti, ultrareligiosi, neofascisti e attivisti dei centri sociali mi mettono profondamente a disagio anche nel rapporto umano più superficiale. 
Mio marito invece prende seriamente tutti, finché sono educati. 
Si è intrattenuto pure per un'ora buona con i Testimoni di Geova.


----------



## Falcor (13 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Come diceva Einstein, molto più importante l'immaginazione della conoscenza


Non ho particolari talenti, sono soltanto appassionatamente curioso. (Albert Einstein)

Padre la mela non cade mai troppo lontano dall'albero


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ammetto una cosa che non suona molto bene.
> Sono sempre stata di ristrette vedute per quanto riguarda le ideologie.
> Con persone furiosamente coinvolte in qualche ideologia, anche se intelligenti e coltissime, non ho interesse allo scambio. Figuriamoci all'amour.
> Vegani, complottisti, antivaccinisti, ultrareligiosi, neofascisti e attivisti dei centri sociali mi mettono profondamente a disagio anche nel rapporto umano più superficiale.
> ...


Io non disagio... ma diffidenza. Molta diffidenza.
Però mi piace ascoltare, spesso. Se non c'è arroganza.
In fondo anche io da qualche parte aderisco, se non a qualche ideologia, a un sistema di cose e pensieri non del tutto mio. Ma probabilmente, trattandosi di me, faccio più fatica a riconoscerlo.


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


secondo me dipende, incide molto di più l'intelligenza delle persone.
anche se in ogni caso credo che l'istruzione contribuisca all'apertura mentale di una persona.


----------



## Ecate (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io non disagio... ma diffidenza. Molta diffidenza.
> Però mi piace ascoltare, spesso. Se non c'è arroganza.
> *In fondo anche io da qualche parte aderisco, se non a qualche ideologia, a un sistema di cose e pensieri non del tutto mio.* Ma probabilmente, trattandosi di me, faccio più fatica a riconoscerlo.


Anche io, credo.
Io mi trovo proprio a disagio, perché finisco molto spesso per identificarmi nelle varie categorie demonizzate dai vari tipi di ferventi 
Poi, sicuramente per carattere e forse per retaggio culturale, sono molto restia a divulgare il mio punto di vista, sui massimi sistemi e spesso anche su cose banali.


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anche io, credo.
> *Io mi trovo proprio a disagio, perché finisco molto spesso per identificarmi nelle varie categorie demonizzate dai vari tipi di ferventi*
> Poi, sicuramente per carattere e forse per retaggio culturale, sono molto restia a divulgare il mio punto di vista, sui massimi sistemi e spesso anche su cose banali.


Idem.
Però i massimi sistemi mi piacciono... molto. Sarà che sono poco preparata su molti argomenti più pratici.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Si e no. O almeno. Assolutamente no, secondo me, se si parla di post-scuola dell'obbligo.
> Precisiamo: io sono convinta, convintissima che la mentalità si costruisca con lo studio, ma altrettanto convinta che - purtroppo - quello scolastico (o post-scolastico) non solo non sia sufficiente, ma nemmeno lontanamente determinante.
> E lo studio non deve nemmeno passare necessariamente per i libri o la letteratura (io ho scelto libri e letteratura, per me, ma non credo sia l'unica via - e forse non è nemmeno una di quelle più impegnative -)



infatti io ho parlato di formazione scolastica valida, che io ho avuto per mia fortuna.
mettendoci senz'altro anche del mio per sfruttare bene le opportunità che mi sono state allungate.

e oggi vedo eccome al differenza abissale con mio marito, per esempio, al quale manca l'esperienza dello studio che avrebbe senz'altro sviluppato meglio e potenziato molte sue buone qualità.
ma anche con la mia superiore sul lavoro, che si sente continuamente in deficit nei miei confronti.
e io non sono senz'altro una persona migliore di loro umanamente parlando, ma ho imparato a sfruttare al meglio le mie qualità grazie alla fiducia nell'elaborazione di un percorso e alla fatica da dedicarci (che ho imparato attraverso la pratica dello studio)

quando parlo di percorso di studio intendo questo.
poi certo la differenza tra me e loro non sta nel fatto che io conosca la guerra dei sette anni a menadito e loro no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Si e no. O almeno. Assolutamente no, secondo me, se si parla di post-scuola dell'obbligo.
> Precisiamo: io sono convinta, convintissima che la mentalità si costruisca con lo studio, ma altrettanto convinta che - purtroppo - quello scolastico (o post-scolastico) non solo non sia sufficiente, ma nemmeno lontanamente determinante.
> *E lo studio non deve nemmeno passare necessariamente per i libri o la letteratura *(io ho scelto libri e letteratura, per me, ma non credo sia l'unica via - e forse non è nemmeno una di quelle più impegnative -)



ti riquoto per dire che sono d'accordo anche su questo punto.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2016)

Tonando al titolo del thread:
Ci si può innamorare di un percorso scolastico?
Da uomo, dico che è molto più facile innamorarsi di un bel culo, e voglio usare questa espressione per evidenziare quanto sia inutile definire dei parametri in amore.
E poi: di quale percorso scolastico stiamo parlando?
Scientifico? 
Meglio un ingegnere o un chimico puro?
Io ho avuto due dottoresse in chimica nella mia vita e potrei propendere per loro, visto che le ragazze di ingegneria le trovavo abbastanza insipide. 
Ma sarebbe estremamente stupido: è la relatività della mia opinione e della mia esperienza, e come tale ha valore solo per me. A che pro estenderla agli altri?
La migliore a fare sesso era una diplomata in ragioneria, ma mi dicono che le estetiste siano più capaci.
Quindi, per fare sesso meglio un'estetista? E le parrucchiere, dove le mettiamo?
Ci si può innamorare di un'estetista?
Non lo so, non mi è mai capitato. Potrebbe capitarmi? Non lo so, il mio percorso scolastico dovrebbe avermi aperto la mente, per cui non dovrei escludere di potermi innamorare di un'estetista.
O forse no? Proprio perché il mio percorso scolastico mi ha aperto io dovrei chiudermi a chi non avverto al mio pari.
Ma allora, la scuola apre o indottrina?
Sicuramente Hitler non era brillante, dal punto di vista scolastico, ma Salvini ha fatto il liceo classico.
Va bene, ha impiegato 16 anni per non laurearsi, e questo forse è sintomatico, ma si è diplomato al classico. Molti se ne fanno un vanto ancora.
Julie Andrews era spettacolare: cantava avendo un'estensione di 4 ottave, ballava, recitava.
Non era laureata, ma mi potrei sicuramente innamorare di lei. Se fosse più giovane, intendo, perché oggi avvertirei la differenza di età in maniera sostanziale, più che il percorso scolastico. Però ai tempi di Mary Poppins era deliziosa, chi può negarlo?
Kubrick non mi risulta neppure sia diplomato, ma sfido qualsiasi donna qui dentro a non ritenerlo, se fosse vivo,  una persona interessante. Come testa, intendo. Forse la sua apertura mentale deriva dall'essere nato nel Bronx. O forse semplicemente era un genio. Come Tarantino, QI di 160 e neppure un diploma.
Sicuramente il percorso scolastico apre la mente a chi è ben predisposto (quanti ottusi e presuntuosi ho infatti conosciuto tra i laureati), ma se viene usato per catalogare le persone la chiude.


----------



## Ecate (14 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tonando al titolo del thread:
> Ci si può innamorare di un percorso scolastico?
> Da uomo, dico che è molto più facile innamorarsi di un bel culo, e voglio usare questa espressione per evidenziare quanto sia inutile definire dei parametri in amore.
> E poi: di quale percorso scolastico stiamo parlando?
> ...


Avevo frainteso il 3D 
Escludendo completamente la tematica sesso, tra l'altro completamente scollegata dal percorso di studi 
Pensavo ti riferissi soprattutto al background culturale
Molti hanno detto che la cultura non dipende dagli studi fatti
Qualcuno ha detto che dipende anche dall'ambiente che si intende frequentare. 
Per certi versi sono d'accordo anche su questo: l'idea di frequentare assiduamente amici di partito, Rotary, il gruppo religioso o altro in gioventù mi ha portata a disinteressarmi alla velocità della luce.


----------



## Ross (14 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] stai chiedendo se la forma mentis data dal percorso di studi influisca sulla sfera sessuale. 

Mica facile rispondere: si rischia di ritenere l'ingegnere schematico, l'avvocato puntiglioso, il pilota di formula 1 spericolato ...anche sotto le lenzuola.


Quanto al resto, sono d'accordo con te nel ritenere il titolo di studio un pessimo modo  per catalogare le persone.


----------



## Spot (14 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti io ho parlato di formazione scolastica valida, che io ho avuto per mia fortuna.
> mettendoci senz'altro anche del mio per sfruttare bene le opportunità che mi sono state allungate.
> 
> e oggi vedo eccome al differenza abissale con mio marito, per esempio, al quale manca l'esperienza dello studio che avrebbe senz'altro sviluppato meglio e potenziato molte sue buone qualità.
> ...


Se parliamo solo di scolarizzazione (e non di università o similia) siamo d'accordo.
Ma non solo perchè lo studio ti permette di abituarti ad un certo tipo di esercizio del pensiero... spesso, molto spesso, la scolarizzazione è lo strumento base per entrare in contatto con ambienti che si differenziano da tutto ciò che circola intorno al gruppo familiare.
Io ultimamente sono fissata con i gruppi e gli ambienti.. e staccarsi proprio "fisicamente" dal proprio ambiente di origine, parlare con le persone, conoscere, vagare, è uno degli strumenti migliori di crescita intellettuale che ci siano.

Il discorso universitario secondo me è a parte. Anche perchè qui al sud i titoli di studio sono circondati ancora da un'aria di sacralità che deteriora i neuroni.



Ecate ha detto:


> Avevo frainteso il 3D
> Escludendo completamente la tematica sesso, tra l'altro completamente scollegata dal percorso di studi
> Pensavo ti riferissi soprattutto al background culturale
> Molti hanno detto che la cultura non dipende dagli studi fatti
> ...


Eccoti qua 
Io in gioventù mi sono mossa tra gruppi, invece. Sempre con gran disagio.
Ci ho messo un po' per capire che l'identificazione con un gruppo non fa assolutamente per me.
Anche se, soprattutto nei posti piccoli, l'identificazione con un gruppo (rotary, politico, religioso) è uno strumento abbastanza importante di affermazione sociale e professionale. Il vagabondaggio è parecchio faticoso, e spesso contribuisce ad alimentare un senso di estraneità per niente positivo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2016)

Esiste un dettato costituzionale relativo alla scuola dell'obbligo proprio perché la formazione scolastica è riconosciuta fondamentale. Non siamo più ai tempi in cui per ragioni economiche si poteva andare a lavorare da bambini e restare analfabeti e  persone eccezionali riuscivano a riscattarsi da autodidatte.
Una cultura comune di base è fondamentale anche per l'acquisizione della cultura personale. Quest'ultima però non è correlata necessariamente al titolo di studio.
Io dico, scherzando ma non troppo, che se voglio un uomo che sappia usare il congiuntivo già riduco drasticamente il numero dei possibili compagni.
Certamente un liceale come salvini ugualmente verrebbe scartato da me, ma il titolo di studio non è garanzia di correttezza e umanità.
Negare che conti l'intesa intellettuale mi pare un esercizio intellettuale


----------



## Spot (14 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ma il titolo di studio non è garanzia di correttezza e umanità.


E nemmeno di cultura.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2016)

*infatti*



Spot ha detto:


> E nemmeno di cultura.



Figuriamoci senza una formazione di base.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esiste un dettato costituzionale relativo alla scuola dell'obbligo proprio perché la formazione scolastica è riconosciuta fondamentale. Non siamo più ai tempi in cui per ragioni economiche si poteva andare a lavorare da bambini e restare analfabeti e  persone eccezionali riuscivano a riscattarsi da autodidatte.
> Una cultura comune di base è fondamentale anche per l'acquisizione della cultura personale. Quest'ultima però non è correlata necessariamente al titolo di studio.
> Io dico, scherzando ma non troppo, che se *voglio un uomo che sappia usare il congiuntivo* già riduco drasticamente il numero dei possibili compagni.
> Certamente un liceale come salvini ugualmente verrebbe scartato da me, ma il titolo di studio non è garanzia di correttezza e umanità.
> Negare che conti l'intesa intellettuale mi pare un esercizio intellettuale


fra parentesi il titolo di studio non ne è per nulla garanzia.
dicevo tempo fa che per certe cose è fondamentale aver avuto una buona maestra alle elementari , con il contrario puoi arrivare alla doppia laurea ignorando congiuntivi e passati remoti


----------



## LDS (14 Giugno 2016)

se non hai studiato, e hai sempre fatto una vita nell'"ignoranza" è veramente difficile attirare l'attenzione di chi ha sacrificato tanti dei suoi anni allo studio.

io non riesco ad immaginarmi con una donna ignorante che ha la terza media.

motivo per il quale praticamente ogni ragazza con cui lavoro o che fa il mio stesso lavoro non mi ha mai interessato più di tanto se non per andarci a letto qualche volta.

il ceto sociale conta e parecchio.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se non hai studiato, e hai sempre fatto una vita nell'"ignoranza" è veramente difficile attirare l'attenzione di chi ha sacrificato tanti dei suoi anni allo studio.
> 
> io non riesco ad immaginarmi con una donna ignorante che ha la terza media.
> 
> ...


e però stamani hai tirato giù due o tre concetti da analfabeta sociale


----------



## Ecate (14 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Se parliamo solo di scolarizzazione (e non di università o similia) siamo d'accordo.
> Ma non solo perchè lo studio ti permette di abituarti ad un certo tipo di esercizio del pensiero... spesso, molto spesso, la scolarizzazione è lo strumento base per entrare in contatto con ambienti che si differenziano da tutto ciò che circola intorno al gruppo familiare.
> Io ultimamente sono fissata con i gruppi e gli ambienti.. e staccarsi proprio "fisicamente" dal proprio ambiente di origine, parlare con le persone, conoscere, vagare, è uno degli strumenti migliori di crescita intellettuale che ci siano.
> 
> ...


Non so come sia appartenere ad un gruppo, perché non ci sono mai riuscita, non perché non venissi accettata ma per insofferenza insormontabile.
Forse proprio la non appartenenza è stata il filo conduttore della mia tradizione familiare e culturale.
"Il mio cuore è ad Oriente"  
Ovviamente l'Oriente esiste solo nella mia testa, anche se esistono luoghi diversi da dove vivo in cui mi sento più simile a chi mi circonda. Ma in ogni caso, non sono in grado di far parte di nessun gruppo, neanche se mi rispecchia a tal punto da rendermi facile l'identificazione, se non con partecipazione molto blanda.
Vedremo.
Se troverò un qualsiasi gruppo che risponda alle caratteristiche magari pian piano ci provo


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Avevo frainteso il 3D
> Escludendo completamente la tematica sesso, tra l'altro completamente scollegata dal percorso di studi
> Pensavo ti riferissi soprattutto al background culturale
> Molti hanno detto che la cultura non dipende dagli studi fatti
> ...


Mi sa che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ha frainteso il thread!


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non so come sia appartenere ad un gruppo, perché non ci sono mai riuscita, non perché non venissi accettata ma per insofferenza insormontabile.
> Forse proprio la non appartenenza è stata il filo conduttore della mia tradizione familiare e culturale.
> "Il mio cuore è ad Oriente"
> Ovviamente l'Oriente esiste solo nella mia testa, anche se esistono luoghi diversi da dove vivo in cui mi sento più simile a chi mi circonda. Ma in ogni caso, non sono in grado di far parte di nessun gruppo, neanche se mi rispecchia a tal punto da rendermi facile l'identificazione, se non con partecipazione molto blanda.
> ...


sei una persona affascinante


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi sa che @_danny_ ha frainteso il thread!


Ho esteso la valutazione a tutti i rapporti.


----------



## Spot (14 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non so come sia appartenere ad un gruppo, perché non ci sono mai riuscita, non perché non venissi accettata ma per insofferenza insormontabile.
> Forse proprio la non appartenenza è stata il filo conduttore della mia tradizione familiare e culturale.
> "Il mio cuore è ad Oriente"
> Ovviamente l'Oriente esiste solo nella mia testa, anche se esistono luoghi diversi da dove vivo in cui mi sento più simile a chi mi circonda. Ma in ogni caso, non sono in grado di far parte di nessun gruppo, neanche se mi rispecchia a tal punto da rendermi facile l'identificazione, se non con partecipazione molto blanda.
> ...


Ma è bello.. vagare 


Minerva ha detto:


> sei una persona affascinante


Vero, lo è.


----------



## LDS (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> e però stamani hai tirato giù due o tre concetti da analfabeta sociale


perchè sono contento che qualcuno che lancia sigarette si prende due cazzotti in bocca?

ci vorrebbero più analfabeti sociali allora.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> *perchè sono contento che qualcuno che lancia sigarette* si prende due cazzotti in bocca?
> 
> ci vorrebbero più analfabeti sociali allora.


magari avevano solo deciso di smettere di fumare


----------



## LDS (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari avevano solo deciso di smettere di fumare


si e magari l'altro si stava solo allenando....


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho esteso la valutazione a tutti i rapporti.


Ma così diventa un thread "razzista". Io ho familiari che hanno fatto solo la scuola elementare con i quali sto meglio rispetto a quelli laureati. Mica vado a giro a cercare il titolo di studio se voglio far sesso.  e poi fu proprio Naomi Campbell a dire che gli operai a letto sono meglio dei dirigenti...


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> e però stamani hai tirato giù due o tre concetti da analfabeta sociale


Ma sono a malapena le 11


----------



## Spot (14 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> il ceto sociale conta e parecchio.


Mi dispiace molto per te lds. Molto.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma così diventa un thread "razzista". I*o ho familiari che hanno fatto solo la scuola elementare con i quali sto meglio rispetto a quelli laureati.* Mica vado a giro a cercare il titolo di studio se voglio far sesso.  e poi fu proprio Naomi Campbell a dire che gli operai a letto sono meglio dei dirigenti...



Ti sei già data una risposta.

L'importante è stare bene con le persone e questo lo si valuta senza schemi.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei già data una risposta.
> 
> L'importante è stare bene con le persone e questo lo si valuta senza schemi.


Ero interessata a raccogliere più opinioni


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se non hai studiato, e hai sempre fatto una vita nell'"ignoranza" è veramente difficile attirare l'attenzione di chi ha sacrificato tanti dei suoi anni allo studio.
> 
> io non riesco ad immaginarmi con una donna ignorante che ha la terza media.
> 
> ...


Pensa un pó te, io sono sempre scappata da chi millantava la propria appartenenza ad un certo "ceto". Per paura che oltre alla posizione non avesse altro da offrirmi. Non quello che io cerco nella coppia. 

Poi non penso che avere una laurea sia sinonimo di appartenenza alle posioni più alte del ceto sociale. 
Cioè tu scarteresti a priori conversazioni con Bill Gates o Mark Zuckerberg?!


----------



## Ecate (14 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Pensa un pó te, io sono sempre scappata da chi *millantava* la propria appartenenza ad un certo "ceto". Per paura che oltre alla posizione non avesse altro da offrirmi. Non quello che io cerco nella coppia.
> 
> Poi non penso che avere una laurea sia sinonimo di appartenenza alle posioni più alte del ceto sociale.
> Cioè tu scarteresti a priori conversazioni con Bill Gates o Mark Zuckerberg?!


Persone che millantano ostentano qualcosa che in realtà non c'è: è evidente che non sono una buona compagnia, quando va bene offrono un buon spettacolo. 
È evidente anche che non siano un buon affare, neanche per gli arrivisti meno esigenti.

PS: Minerva, Spot, grazie


----------



## Ecate (14 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se non hai studiato, e hai sempre fatto una vita nell'"ignoranza" è veramente difficile attirare l'attenzione di chi ha sacrificato tanti dei suoi anni allo studio.
> 
> io non riesco ad immaginarmi con una donna ignorante che ha la terza media.
> 
> ...


Cosa intendi per ceto sociale?
La disponibilità economica o l'appartenenza a quell'aristocrazia (o oligarchia, che dir si voglia) che i libri indicano come estinta?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo voi quanto incide la formazione scolastica all'interno di un rapporto?


Finché tutto va bene, non conta molto, secondo me

Quando le cose si incrinano, può diventare un ulteriore pericoloso appoggio x far valere la propria ragione sulla altro, o per allontanarlo da se, con il disprezzo della "superiorità culturale"..

Ma qui non conta l istruzione, ma l intelligenza...

La cui intelligenza, anche in persone istruite solo perché sono uscite dal "buco giusto" e hanno potuto studiare a buoni livelli, può comunque essere carente


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2016)

```

```
Boh . A me sembra che si confonda istruzione con cultura e poi con appartenenza a classe sociale alta.
Io trovo che sia difficile condividere la vita o un pezzo di vita senza una base comune anche culturale. Questo non è correlato con il titolo di studio se non come base per la costruzione della cultura personale.


----------



## Spot (14 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Persone che millantano ostentano qualcosa che in realtà non c'è: è evidente che non sono una buona compagnia, quando va bene offrono un buon spettacolo.
> È evidente anche che non siano un buon affare, neanche per gli arrivisti meno esigenti.
> 
> PS: Minerva, Spot, grazie


Prego 

Gli ostentatori sono una cattiva compagnia di persè. Indipendentemente se la cosa ostentata esista o meno e indipendentemente da cosa sia.
E sì, al massimo ti ci puoi fare due risate.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2016)

Istruzione e' una cosa cultura un'altra temo ci sia un po di confusione in merito 


Discorsi sui ceti ecc di LSD non di possono  sentire 

L altro giorno un'amica criticava la mia scelta di un liceo statale per mi figlia dicendomi che è frequentato da un'utenza "anche "bassa
No comment infatti L ho sfanculata


----------



## Spot (17 Giugno 2016)

Ma perchè continuo a leggere "amore e distruzione"?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma perchè continuo a leggere "amore e distruzione"?


Idem...


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma perchè continuo a leggere "amore e distruzione"?


Perchè è un'accoppiata più realistica.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Istruzione e' una cosa cultura un'altra temo ci sia un po di confusione in merito
> 
> 
> Discorsi sui ceti ecc di LSD non di possono  sentire
> ...


Dipende dagli obiettivi nella vita. Se si punta a un matrimonio di sistemazione, ha ragione lei a fare in modo che i figli conoscano solo chi può garantirlo :unhappy:


----------



## feather (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> la cultura invece incidono parecchio.


E la scuola e l'educazione non dovrebbero impartire cultura?


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se non hai studiato, e hai sempre fatto una vita nell'"ignoranza" è veramente difficile attirare l'attenzione di chi ha sacrificato tanti dei suoi anni allo studio.
> 
> io non riesco ad immaginarmi con una donna ignorante che ha la terza media.
> 
> ...


 Vi prego, aiutatemi.
Ma stai bene????


----------



## Ecate (17 Giugno 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Istruzione e' una cosa cultura un'altra temo ci sia un po di confusione in merito
> 
> 
> Discorsi sui ceti ecc di LSD non di possono  sentire
> ...


Che persona stupida, quest'amica
Se esprime così chiaramente il suo classismo l'ambiente sociale cui tanto desidera appartenere la emarginerà sempre.
Tutti i gruppi sociali chiusi hanno un fiuto ferino per chi è disposto a far carte false per entrare.
L'arrampicatore sociale è una figura squallida ma saperlo fare richiede comunque tatto e sensibilità sociale


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Istruzione e' una cosa cultura un'altra temo ci sia un po di confusione in merito
> 
> 
> Discorsi sui ceti ecc di LSD non di possono  sentire
> ...



ed ha ragione invece.

io ho studiato in una scuola statale, l'università pubblica e poi la specializzazione l'ho fatta in francia e mi è costata un occhio della testa, uno sproposito, ed infatti eravamo in 10 solo a poterselo permettere e ad avere i requisiti per poter entrare.

però le cose sono cambiate drasticamente quando sono uscito.

c'era gente che aveva ben pochi problemi a trovare lavoro dopo, mentre per me era una scommessa da tutto o niente.

ma c'è una grossa differenza fra l'istruzione privata e pubblica.

e si somma non tanto in grado di istruzione e competenze, ma in opportunità, in contatti e soprattutto, dall'ambiente che frequenti quando fai cose che non fanno tutti.

invece che sfanculare la tua amica avresti dovuto dire: lasciami riflettere.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ed ha ragione invece.
> 
> io ho studiato in una scuola statale, l'università pubblica e poi la specializzazione l'ho fatta in francia e mi è costata un occhio della testa, uno sproposito, ed infatti eravamo in 10 solo a poterselo permettere e ad avere i requisiti per poter entrare.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non lo so come è altrove. Ma qui, chi frequenta una scuola privata viene considerato un perdente. Uno che ha fallito gli esami per entrare o in secondarie o nel ginnasio. Perché qui le scuole pubbliche sono ottime. 


sienne


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so come è altrove. Ma qui, chi frequenta una scuola privata viene considerato un perdente. Uno che ha fallito gli esami per entrare o in secondarie o nel ginnasio. Perché qui le scuole pubbliche sono ottime.
> 
> ...



sienne per cortesia.

chi fa la bocconi è un perdente?

chi riesce ad entrare ad oxford è un perdente?

ma io sfido qualsiasi e dicasi qualsiasi studente universitario che ha fatto un percorso scientifico a dire che andare a studiare all MIT = perdente.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sienne per cortesia.
> 
> chi fa la bocconi è un perdente?
> 
> ...



Ciao

sto parlando di qui (Svizzera). E si stava parlando, se non erro, di scuole. Primarie, secondarie e liceo. 
Qui hai la possibilità di fare il liceo cantonale o federale. Se fai quello federale, come mia figlia, oltre che hai tutte le matiere come prime materie, hai l'entrata ovunque, senza esami di entrata. Una maturità che sono in pochi a fare, perché serve solo per rami esclusivi, come fare le scuole a Lausanne per manager di hotel. 

Io mi riferivo alla mentalità. Qui, chi manda i figli in una scuola privata, viene considerato uno che non c'è l'ha fatta per via pubblica, che ti assicuro è molto difficile. Nella classe di mia figlia, solo quattro hanno superato gli esami per il ginnasio nel primo grado. Altro che storie ... 

Se rileggi, ho ben scritto che non so come è altrove ... ma qui è così. 


Edit: ho confuso thread. Comunque, qui non ci sono università private ... per arrivarci, si. 



sienne


----------



## Ecate (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ed ha ragione invece.
> 
> io ho studiato in una scuola statale, l'università pubblica e poi la specializzazione l'ho fatta in francia e mi è costata un occhio della testa, uno sproposito, ed infatti eravamo in 10 solo a poterselo permettere e ad avere i requisiti per poter entrare.
> 
> ...


Ma per favore 
quelle parole erano
-un discorso fatto sull'ambiente sociale e non sul livello culturale e formativo
-un discorso riguardante il liceo e non la formazione universitaria 
La qualità delle scuole superiori private in Italia la conosci pure se vivi a Montecarlo.
Per quanto riguarda le università il discorso è un po' diverso, ma sempre in Italia esclusa la Bocconi l'università privata non offre tutti questi vantaggi.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma per favore
> quelle parole erano
> -un discorso fatto sull'ambiente sociale e non sul livello culturale e formativo
> -un discorso riguardante il liceo e non la formazione universitaria
> ...



sui licei sono d'accordo, le scuole pubbliche sono molto valide e quelle private hanno ben poco valore.

sull'università invece dissento e parecchio.


----------



## Ecate (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sui licei sono d'accordo, le scuole pubbliche sono molto valide e quelle private hanno ben poco valore.
> 
> sull'università invece dissento e parecchio.


La signora parlava del liceo e il discrimine per lei era il ceto sociale degli studenti, non di certo la formazione.
Quindi ribadisco che la signora ha detto una sciocchezza.
Il liceo deve preparare all'università, non al matrimonio.
Per le università il grande discrimine non è tanto tra pubblico e privato quanto la selettività del percorso.
Cambia moltissimo da facoltà a facoltà e a seconda del settore.


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sienne per cortesia.
> 
> chi fa la bocconi è un perdente?
> 
> ...


Ehm mm io mi ritengo piuttosto perdente, pur avendo frequentato alcune di queste università.
(So che invece tu mi apprezzi :rotfl::facepalm:, aiutatemi....:sonar


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ehm mm io mi ritengo piuttosto perdente, pur avendo frequentato alcune di queste università.
> (So che invece tu mi apprezzi :rotfl::facepalm:, aiutatemi....:sonar


se hai fatto la bocconi e non ottenuto niente dalla tua vita, io qualche domanda me la farei.

e se invece hai studiato all'MIT sei un genio e non stai insegnando disegno tecnico alle superiori oggi.


studiare in una grande università ti da accesso a tutto quello che vuoi dopo.

c'è un motivo per cui sono care.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E la scuola e l'educazione non dovrebbero impartire cultura?


Contribuiscono. Il resto lo fa la persona e il suo desiderio di apprendere, migliorarsi, crescere. L'istruzione non sempre determina l'apertura e la curiosità della persona.


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

l'educazione a montecarlo:

a partire dall'asilo....

ci sarà differenza fra una scuola del genere o una scuola pubblica?

penso proprio di si....

una mia amica lavora come insegnate di francese per la famiglia fayed e i bambini di 9-10 anni hanno una mole di cose da studiare e preparare che in confronto a quello che facevo io alle elementari sembra che siano già all'università.

ci sono scuole che preparano alla carriera già da piccoli....non è detto che sia giusto, ma sono scelte di vita.

https://www.ismonaco.org//sites/default/files/ism_tuition_fees_15_16.pdf


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

Pure Alessandro Magno aveva Aristotele come precettore.

È molto interessante anche guardare la biografia e l'infanzia dei vari premi Nobel.
Sono tutte persone molto diverse, con infanzia ed estrazione sociale delle più disparate.
Oltre all'intelligenza, uno dei denominatori comuni è la flessibilità.


----------



## Horny (22 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se hai fatto la bocconi e non ottenuto niente dalla tua vita, io qualche domanda me la farei.
> 
> e se invece hai studiato all'MIT sei un genio e non stai insegnando disegno tecnico alle superiori oggi.
> 
> ...


Ciao LSD.
No, non sono un genio. 
c'e' gente che è semplicemente portata per la scuola e fa meno fatica di altri ad ottenere risultati.
io ero così. Poi però la musica cambia, anche perché fuori da scuola sei molto più in competizione con gli altri.

uno per emergere deve sapersi relazionare, avere leadership, gestire le emozioni.


----------



## bettypage (22 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> l'educazione a montecarlo:
> 
> a partire dall'asilo....
> 
> ...


dei genitori:rotfl:
ma caspita vivi tutto per schematismi. Conosco diversi bocconiani che hanno lavori normalissimi


----------



## bettypage (22 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Contribuiscono. Il resto lo fa la persona e il suo desiderio di apprendere, migliorarsi, crescere. L'istruzione non sempre determina l'apertura e la curiosità della persona.


Ma certo, si rasenta l autismo in certi soggetti che studiano in moda acritico. Io riconosco la dedizione e l impegno di chi ha raggiunto un obiettivo nella laurea non il grado di intelligenza


----------



## ilnikko (23 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io non riesco ad immaginarmi con una *donna ignorante che ha la terza media.*
> 
> motivo per il quale praticamente ogni ragazza con cui lavoro o che fa il mio stesso lavoro non mi ha mai interessato più di tanto se non per andarci a letto qualche volta.
> 
> *il ceto sociale conta e parecchio*.





LDS ha detto:


> se hai fatto la bocconi e non ottenuto niente dalla tua vita, io qualche domanda me la farei.
> 
> e se invece hai studiato all'MIT sei un genio e *non stai insegnando disegno tecnico alle superiori oggi*.
> 
> ...





LDS ha detto:


> l'educazione a montecarlo:
> 
> a partire dall'asilo....
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Pure Alessandro Magno aveva Aristotele come precettore.
> 
> È molto interessante anche guardare la biografia e l'infanzia dei vari premi Nobel.
> Sono tutte persone molto diverse, con infanzia ed estrazione sociale delle più disparate.
> *Oltre all'intelligenza, uno dei denominatori comuni è la flessibilità*.


e anche, come sosteneva Einstein, l'immaginazione.


----------



## Spot (23 Giugno 2016)

Per una volta sono abbastanza in linea con quel che scrive LDS.

In generale, una carriera scolastica ben indirizzata fa la differenza.
E spesso - purtroppo, direi - una buona preparazione va a braccetto coi soldi.


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Per una volta sono abbastanza in linea con quel che scrive LDS.
> 
> In generale, una carriera scolastica ben indirizzata fa la differenza.
> E spesso - purtroppo, direi - una buona preparazione va a braccetto coi soldi.


Nella mia cerchia chi ha frequentato scuole private è considerato uno sfigato.
È sempre passato il concetto che coi soldi non compri istruzione buona, ma promozione sicura.


----------



## Spot (23 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nella mia cerchia chi ha frequentato scuole private è considerato uno sfigato.
> È sempre passato il concetto che coi soldi non compri istruzione buona, ma promozione sicura.


Anche nella mia, ed è un luogo comune che m'infastidisce. Dipende dalla scuola. Dipende dall'università.
Insomma, una cosa è se vai alla Bocconi, un'altra è se ti compri una laurea all'università popolare di Milano.

Comunque tra i miei coetanei, chi ha seguito un percorso più strutturato ha raggiunto già da qualche annetto livelli che io non so se potrò nemmeno mai sfiorare.
Formazione, istruzione, insegnanti di un certo calibro, attrezzature, partnership con istituti internazionali, career service, purtroppo si pagano, durante e post.


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma certo, si rasenta l autismo in certi soggetti che studiano in moda acritico. Io riconosco la dedizione e l impegno di chi ha raggiunto un obiettivo nella laurea non il grado di intelligenza


Ciao.
infatti. Però dedizione e impegno solo se ottenuto in un ridotto numero di anni, a meno che non si lavori a tempo pieno.
a questo proposito, conosco poche persone che si sono laureate lavorando a tempo pieno, tutte eccezionali.
Domanda:
c'era gente che finiva una bocconi, quindi una università didifficoltà medio bassa,  in 10 anni perché non passava
matematica del primo anno.
un posto di lavoro lo dai a uno così?
può avere successo nella vita?


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nella mia cerchia chi ha frequentato scuole private è considerato uno sfigato.
> È sempre passato il concetto che coi soldi non compri istruzione buona, ma promozione sicura.


Quelli che da noi al classico pubblico venivano bocciati spesso andavano nelle private.
al secondo anno di università avrei tanto voluto cambiare, ma non avevo il coraggio di dirlo ai miei.
Inoltre, posso ulteriormente suffragare la tua tesi.
ho visto che a quegli idioti alla fine matematica e statistica gliele facevano passare 
(Erano le uniche materie che mi piacevano, infatti)
questo in italia.
in altri paesi le scuole private sono serie  e preparano bene, anche perché altrimenti non ci andrebbe nessuno,
dati i costi elevati.


----------



## bettypage (27 Giugno 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ciao.
> infatti. Però dedizione e impegno solo se ottenuto in un ridotto numero di anni, a meno che non si lavori a tempo pieno.
> a questo proposito, conosco poche persone che si sono laureate lavorando a tempo pieno, tutte eccezionali.
> Domanda:
> ...


Condivido il tuo pensiero e come hai detto tu conta moltissimo aver ottime doti psicologiche. Saper gestire lo stress, non andare in panico, aver doti da leader. Queste cose contano quanto una brillante carriera scolastica da "secchione".


----------



## Ross (28 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nella mia cerchia chi ha frequentato scuole private è considerato uno sfigato.
> È sempre passato il concetto che coi soldi non compri istruzione buona, ma promozione sicura.


Concetto del cazzo. 

Esistono scuole private per dementi che necessitano promozione a pagamento e altre in cui se non reggi certi ritmi ti impacchettano e ti rispediscono da dove sei venuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Concetto del cazzo.
> 
> Esistono scuole private per dementi che necessitano promozione a pagamento e altre in cui se non reggi certi ritmi ti impacchettano e ti rispediscono da dove sei venuto.


Credo che sia un fenomeno a macchia di leopardo
da me per esempio le scuole private servono solo a chi è ripetente enne volte nella scuola pubblica
non ci sono scuole  private di eccellenza molto ma molto meglio la scuola pubblica 
una mia amica di infanzia che si è trasferita in Lombardia ed è insegnate mi diceva che  ha lavorato anche in scuole buone scuole private


----------



## Ross (28 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia un fenomeno a macchia di leopardo
> da me per esempio le scuole private servono solo a chi è ripetente enne volte nella scuola pubblica
> non ci sono scuole  private di eccellenza molto ma molto meglio la scuola pubblica
> una mia amica di infanzia che si è trasferita in Lombardia ed è insegnate mi diceva che  ha lavorato anche in scuole buone scuole private


Come nella sanità, gli insegnanti/medici possono essere della medesima qualità che nel pubblico. 

A far la differenza può essere ad esempio la struttura, che se paghi può raggiungere l'eccellenza. 

Poi c'è la scelta di essere una scuola che spacca la schiena formativa e di qualità o per giovani svogliati che pagano per un pezzo di carta.

Nel pubblico è un pò più quel che passa il convento...soprattutto in termini di qualità dei docenti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Come nella sanità, gli insegnanti/medici possono essere della medesima qualità che nel pubblico.
> 
> A far la differenza può essere ad esempio la struttura, che se paghi può raggiungere l'eccellenza.
> 
> ...


Cioè secondo te è più preparato un insegnante che ha superato corsi e concorsi per entrare nella scuola pubblica  dove ha il posto sicuro e  guadagna più che nella privata o uno che non è riuscito a passare il concorso e accetta un posto precario sottopagato?


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè secondo te è più preparato un insegnante che ha superato corsi e concorsi per entrare nella scuola pubblica  dove ha il posto sicuro e  guadagna più che nella privata o uno che non è riuscito a passare il concorso e accetta un posto precario sottopagato?


Dipende... non so se sia ancora così, ma ad esempio le scuole dei gesuiti erano l'eccellenza riconosciuta.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dipende... non so se sia ancora così, ma ad esempio le scuole dei gesuiti erano l'eccellenza riconosciuta.


Quando ci insegnavano gesuiti. Ovvero quando il personale, obbligato dall'appartenenza, non era un costo.

La scuola privata tende a investire sulle attrezzature. Quindi può avere laboratori che molte pubbliche si sognano, attrezzature sportive ecc. Ma insegnanti italiani eccellenti no. Pagano meno e non danno sicurezza. Chi potrebbe sceglierle. È il contrario a livello dirigenziale perché i dirigenti sono pagati molto meno nel pubblico.

È vero che anni senza concorsi hanno portato nel pubblico personale non preparato. Ma questa è stata una scelta per dequalificare. Però la cosa non si è completata.


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Quando ci insegnavano gesuiti. Ovvero quando il personale, obbligato dall'appartenenza, non era un costo.*
> 
> La scuola privata tende a investire sulle attrezzature. Quindi può avere laboratori che molte pubbliche si sognano, attrezzature sportive ecc. Ma insegnanti italiani eccellenti no. Pagano meno e non danno sicurezza. Chi potrebbe sceglierle. È il contrario a livello dirigenziale perché i dirigenti sono pagati molto meno nel pubblico.
> 
> È vero che anni senza concorsi hanno portato nel pubblico personale non preparato. Ma questa è stata una scelta per dequalificare. Però la cosa non si è completata.


Ora non sono più loro gli insegnanti?


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> se il divario è enorme può incidere


Concordo, nella misura in cui chi ha avuto istruzione elevata non sa mettersi allo stesso piano di chi non l'ha avuta.
Faccio forse un breve OT... penso dipenda molto dalla forma mentis; ho conosciuto persone di elevato livello che non avevano problemi a raffrontarsi con persone di medio/bassa cultura ed altrettanto ho visto casi in cui elementi di indubbie capacità non riuscivano letteralmente ad interloquire se non con persone del loro livello, in un linguaggio che non ammetteva "intrusioni" esterne di alcun tipo se non da parte di persone con analoghe caratteristiche. E questo ultimo aspetto lo trovo veramente desolante.


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ora non sono più loro gli insegnanti?


No, dalle mie parti tengono botta i salesiani e le figlie di maria ausiliatrice con personale laico. Il distinguo comunque va fatto tra pubbliche, paritarie e private


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Anche nella mia, ed è un luogo comune che m'infastidisce. Dipende dalla scuola. Dipende dall'università.
> Insomma, *una cosa è se vai alla Bocconi, un'altra è se ti compri una laurea all'università popolare di Milano.
> *
> Comunque tra i miei coetanei, chi ha seguito un percorso più strutturato ha raggiunto già da qualche annetto livelli che io non so se potrò nemmeno mai sfiorare.
> Formazione, istruzione, insegnanti di un certo calibro, attrezzature, partnership con istituti internazionali, career service, purtroppo si pagano, durante e post.


Per le esperienze che ho avuto, pur riconoscendo che il peso degli insegnanti/docenti sia rilevante, posso assicurarti che alla fine conta la capacità del laureando di mettersi in gioco, con modestia,caparbietà,voglia di apprendere e - soprattutto - di dare il giusto peso alla "pratica" e non limitandosi alla mera teoria imparata durante il percorso universitario. Mi riferisco in particolar modo al ramo economico/finanziario.


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Per le esperienze che ho avuto, pur riconoscendo che il peso degli insegnanti/docenti sia rilevante, posso assicurarti che alla fine conta la capacità del laureando di mettersi in gioco, con modestia,caparbietà,voglia di apprendere e - soprattutto - di dare il giusto peso alla "pratica" e non limitandosi alla mera teoria imparata durante il percorso universitario. Mi riferisco in particolar modo al ramo economico/finanziario.


Per l esperienza riflessa di mio marito posso dire che più che il percorso universitario a certi livelli conta essere introdotti socialmente


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, dalle mie parti tengono botta* i salesiani e le figlie di maria ausiliatrice* con personale laico. Il distinguo comunque va fatto tra pubbliche, paritarie e private


Buongiorno!


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per l esperienza riflessa di mio marito posso dire che più che il percorso universitario a certi livelli conta essere introdotti socialmente


Assolutamente vero, però penso che il tempo sia galantuomo... nel senso che se non sei all'altezza presto o tardi ( parlo del mondo bancario/finanziario ) ti bruci... e le cadute sono molto,ma molto,dolorose. Per quanto ho potuto vedere, avendo avuto pochi contatti con giovani laureati ( tutti con masters ovviamente ), ne ho tratto valutazioni che hanno suscitato in me estrema perplessità... in primis in merito alle loro "certezze" inoppugnabili maturate non da una conoscenza diretta e maturata negli anni,ma da s*tudi *"*teorici*" che in alcuni casi hanno minato le più elementari logiche di buon senso che dovrebbero sempre "albergare" in ognuno di noi.


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Buongiorno!


Non mi dire che....tu....hai studiato li? :rotfl:
mo mi spiego il tuo rapporto con il sesso


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non mi dire che....tu....hai studiato li? :rotfl:
> mo mi spiego il tuo rapporto con il sesso


Son figlia di Maria...:rotfl:
E i pomeriggi mi sollazzavo ai Salesiani... :rotfl:
Porca puttana.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo, nella misura in cui chi ha avuto istruzione elevata non sa mettersi allo stesso piano di chi non l'ha avuta.
> Faccio forse un breve OT... penso dipenda molto dalla forma mentis; ho conosciuto persone di elevato livello che non avevano problemi a raffrontarsi con persone di medio/bassa cultura ed altrettanto ho visto casi in cui elementi di indubbie capacità non riuscivano letteralmente ad interloquire se non con persone del loro livello, in un linguaggio che non ammetteva "intrusioni" esterne di alcun tipo se non da parte di persone con analoghe caratteristiche. E questo ultimo aspetto lo trovo veramente desolante.


un tempo la chiamavano umiltà.    c'è chi è Re anche se vestito di stracci.    e ci sono plebei che, anche col più bello dei vestiti regali, rimangono dei pezzenti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ora non sono più loro gli insegnanti?



Crisi delle vocazioni.


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un tempo la chiamavano umiltà.    c'è chi è Re anche se vestito di stracci.    e ci sono plebei che, anche col più bello dei vestiti regali, rimangono dei pezzenti.


Vero, però ci sono anche casi nei quali ci si lascia talmente coinvolgere dalla propria "carica"  al punto tale da farla diventare "centro" della propria vita esistenziale,con tutte le nefaste conseguenze del caso.


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, dalle mie parti tengono botta i salesiani e le figlie di maria ausiliatrice con personale laico. Il distinguo comunque va fatto tra pubbliche, paritarie e private


Si i salesiani lo sapevo, alcuni conoscenti ci mandano i figli. Ma pensavo che dai gesuiti fosse tutta un'altra storia...


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero, però penso che il tempo sia galantuomo... nel senso che se non sei all'altezza presto o tardi ( parlo del mondo bancario/finanziario ) ti bruci... e le cadute sono molto,ma molto,dolorose. Per quanto ho potuto vedere, avendo avuto pochi contatti con giovani laureati ( tutti con masters ovviamente ), ne ho tratto valutazioni che hanno suscitato in me estrema perplessità... in primis in merito alle loro "certezze" inoppugnabili maturate non da una conoscenza diretta e maturata negli anni,ma da s*tudi *"*teorici*" che in alcuni casi hanno minato le più elementari logiche di buon senso che dovrebbero sempre "albergare" in ognuno di noi.


La realtà di mio marito è quella industriale a scala mondiale e posso assicurarti che gente cosìcosì riesce ad arrivare tranquillamente a ruoli dirigenziali se sponsorizzata, se poi hanno le carte possono diventare ceo e quant altro. Salire dal basso solo con le carte e senza sponsor è durissima e comunque ad un certo punto ti bloccano.
precedentemente era in una società di consulenza americana e molto meritocratica ma assistevi comunque a promozioni perchè il "ragazzo" di famiglia buona portava clienti prestigiosi.
 In cima ci arrivi solo con le capacità e i contatti.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, però ci sono anche casi nei quali ci si lascia talmente coinvolgere dalla propria "carica"  al punto tale da farla diventare "centro" della propria vita esistenziale,con tutte le nefaste conseguenze del caso.


e come chiamare costoro se non superbi?


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Crisi delle vocazioni.


Male, molto male apa:


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e come chiamare costoro se non superbi?


Perplesso, in tutta onestà mi fanno pena.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perplesso, in tutta onestà mi fanno pena.


dice il saggio eremita del Monte Pulcioso:


le maschere, per loro natura, prima o poi cadono.    e se non si ha cura di quello che c'è sotto la maschera, quando avviene la caduta, gli altri vedranno il pagliaccio che c'è sotto.

e rideranno forte.  e quelle risate saranno tante coltellate.     e a nessuno piace essere accoltellato.  perchè fa male.


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> La realtà di mio marito è quella industriale a scala mondiale e posso assicurarti che gente cosìcosì riesce ad arrivare tranquillamente a ruoli dirigenziali se sponsorizzata, se poi hanno le carte possono diventare ceo e quant altro. Salire dal basso solo con le carte e senza sponsor è durissima e comunque ad un certo punto ti bloccano.
> precedentemente era in una società di consulenza americana e molto meritocratica ma assistevi comunque a promozioni perchè il "ragazzo" di famiglia buona portava clienti prestigiosi.
> *In cima ci arrivi solo con le capacità e i contatti*.


Bella discussione.... faccio una doverosa premessa : in Italia nella maggior parte dei casi le capacità contano poco o niente,per certi incarichi e/o inquadramenti... sul grassettto ( che condivido per il mercato statunitense/anglosassone in particolar modo ) posso dirti che le capacità ( che devono essere indiscusse ) e le conoscenze ( vedi ritorni a conto economico ) sono essenziali. Però sai meglio di me che il posto che si occupa è estremamente aleatorio... in quei paesi ogni giorno devi provare e dimostrare che meriti, devi saper motivare i collaboratori,devi riuscire a creare "una squadra" e - soprattutto - a non avere " figli e figliastri ".


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2016)

Domandone da 32 gradi estivi...
Ma secondo voi, dal punto di vista sessuale, studiare tanto e pensare alla carriera per larga parte della gioventù inibisce rispetto a chi trova più spazio per i divertimenti propriamente giovanili?
Non so, io ho dei ricordi (per conoscenza indiretta e diretta) di ragazze che non erano proprio una cima dal punto di vista scolastico ma decisamente piene di spontaneo e vorace appetito, cosa che non capitava tra quelle del giro dell'università, che ricordo spesso molto calcolatrici in tutti i rapporti.
Idem per i maschi: molto più testosterone tra quelli con bassa scolarità, molte più fisime e inibizioni tra quelli che frequentavano università impegnative.
Sarà stato un caso...
Qualcuno di voi ha avuto sensazione analoghe?
O era solo una questione di "giro" e di "epoca" mia?


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Domandone da 32 gradi estivi...
> Ma secondo voi, dal punto di vista sessuale, studiare tanto e pensare alla carriera per larga parte della gioventù inibisce rispetto a chi trova più spazio per i divertimenti propriamente giovanili?
> Non so, io ho dei ricordi (per conoscenza indiretta e diretta) di ragazze che non erano proprio una cima dal punto di vista scolastico ma decisamente piene di spontaneo e vorace appetito, cosa che non capitava tra quelle del giro dell'università, che ricordo spesso molto calcolatrici in tutti i rapporti.
> Idem per i maschi: molto più testosterone tra quelli con bassa scolarità, molte più fisime e inibizioni tra quelli che frequentavano università impegnative.
> ...


Premetto che l'epoca mia è antecedente alla tua... ma anche ai miei tempi i "secchioni" non eccellevano in divagazioni goderecce...


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Domandone da 32 gradi estivi...
> Ma secondo voi, dal punto di vista sessuale, studiare tanto e pensare alla carriera per larga parte della gioventù inibisce rispetto a chi trova più spazio per i divertimenti propriamente giovanili?
> Non so, io ho dei ricordi (per conoscenza indiretta e diretta) di ragazze che non erano proprio una cima dal punto di vista scolastico ma decisamente piene di spontaneo e vorace appetito, cosa che non capitava tra quelle del giro dell'università, che ricordo spesso molto calcolatrici in tutti i rapporti.
> Idem per i maschi: molto più testosterone tra quelli con bassa scolarità, molte più fisime e inibizioni tra quelli che frequentavano università impegnative.
> ...


Non so se inibisce, quel che è certo è che alcuni indirizzano i pensieri in una certa direzione e altri in quella opposta.
Da giovani si rischia di far diventare totalizzante un pensiero, può essere lo studio o il sesso o l'amicizia, è crescendo che si impara a gestire più cose contemporaneamente.


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Domandone da 32 gradi estivi...
> Ma secondo voi, dal punto di vista sessuale, studiare tanto e pensare alla carriera per larga parte della gioventù inibisce rispetto a chi trova più spazio per i divertimenti propriamente giovanili?
> Non so, io ho dei ricordi (per conoscenza indiretta e diretta) di ragazze che non erano proprio una cima dal punto di vista scolastico ma decisamente piene di spontaneo e vorace appetito, cosa che non capitava tra quelle del giro dell'università, che ricordo spesso molto calcolatrici in tutti i rapporti.
> Idem per i maschi: molto più testosterone tra quelli con bassa scolarità, molte più fisime e inibizioni tra quelli che frequentavano università impegnative.
> ...


mah...io mi sono laureata la prima volta lavorando a tempo pieno, studiando e andando a feste di ogni tipo e genere...

e dopo laureata il pensare alla mia realizzazione professionale non ha toccato tutto il resto...

credo che dipenda dalle curiosità, dalle energie che ognuno mette in campo e dai limiti che ognuno si da. 

Io non mi davo limiti 

Altre conoscenze erano magari meno frenetiche ed iperattive di me, ma hanno lo stesso saputo tenere in equilibrio le diverse parti. 

Altre invece erano assolutamente convinte che se si fossero date alle feste non avrebbero potuto lavorare/studiare. Quindi si autolimitavano. 
Altre erano invece convinte che andando a fare festa non valesse la pena dare energia anche per lo studio e il lavoro. 
E si autolimitavano allo stesso modo. 

Poi c'erano quell* che ambivano ad avere i soldi per potersi sposare e fare famiglia. 
E poi quell* che volevano i soldi per fare la "bella vita". 

E si limitavano anche loro. Ognuno a modo proprio. 

Credo che l'elemento di fondo riguardasse più che altro l'apertura mentale e l'immagine di sè. 
E il rispondere all'immagine di sè. 
Con tutto quello che ne deriva in termini di opzioni nel percorso personale. 

Una cosa splendida che mi ha insegnato mio padre è stata la tensione ad aprire sempre il ventaglio delle opzioni e delle opportunità. E non dare mai per scontato che sia aperto del tutto. 

Credo che quello che chiedi non riguardi tanto la scolarizzazione o progetti professionali, quanto l'allenamento e la tensione a vivere i desideri come opportunità. Senza rimanere incastrati nel predeterminarne la realizzazione.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Domandone da 32 gradi estivi...
> Ma secondo voi, dal punto di vista sessuale, studiare tanto e pensare alla carriera per larga parte della gioventù inibisce rispetto a chi trova più spazio per i divertimenti propriamente giovanili?
> Non so, io ho dei ricordi (per conoscenza indiretta e diretta) di ragazze che non erano proprio una cima dal punto di vista scolastico ma decisamente piene di spontaneo e vorace appetito, cosa che non capitava tra quelle del giro dell'università, che ricordo spesso molto calcolatrici in tutti i rapporti.
> Idem per i maschi: molto più testosterone tra quelli con bassa scolarità, molte più fisime e inibizioni tra quelli che frequentavano università impegnative.
> ...


io ho fatto Giurisprudenza, quindi il mio discorso vale solo per quell'ambito.

le ragazze al tempo si dividevano grossomodo in 2 gruppi:   quelle che sognavano di fare l'avvocato o il giudice e quelle che erano lì chiaramente con l'intento di sposare un avvocato o un giudice.  perchè totalmente prive di altro talento se non il loro aspetto.

entrambe le categorie erano siano "di spontaneo e vorace appettito" che estremamente calcolatrici.   insomma, per essere trucidi, ci stavano ma solo con chi frequentava e/o poteva introdurle in un determinato giro.


al converso, i ragazzi, si dividevano in 3 categorie: i predestinati, gli aspiranti Smithers e i paria.

I primi erano quelli che li guardavi in faccia e capivi.

i secondi erano quelli disposti a tutto pur di entrare in un determinato giro, anche di farselo stioccare nel ciocco.

gli altri erano quelli che in larga parte abbandonavano.  o che se arrivavano in fondo, sapevano che nessuno gli avrebbe regalato nulla e che per farsi un nome come professionisti, avrebbero dovuto fare tanta gavetta, ma tanta.
e senza nessuna certezza di poter diventare altro che un medio avvocato di provincia.   o un funzionario pubblico.

il testosterone viaggiava per tutti.   ma specificare chi riusciva a trovare sfogo, parvemi superfluo.
gli altri era tanta grazia se riuscivano a mantenere la fidanzata del paese natio.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Premetto che l'epoca mia è antecedente alla tua... ma anche ai miei tempi i "secchioni" non eccellevano in divagazioni goderecce...


Quindi si potrebbe ipotizzare, tornando in tema, che una brillante carriera scolastica non costituisca garanzia, se vogliamo, di sviluppare un'altrettanto soddisfacente vita amorosa. 
Amore e istruzione in alcuni casi potrebbero non andare d'accordo.
Eppure molti qui hanno indicato un'adeguato livello culturale nel partner come necessario per una relazione.
Pure io, a dire il vero.
In effetti, avere qualcosa di cui parlare e da condividere può servire quando si è giovani e all'inizio di una storia per trascorrere meglio il tempo in cui non si fa sesso.
Con il passare degli anni, ce n'è pure bisogno per poter gestire una casa, una famiglia, una vita insieme, dei figli.
Ma tutto questo rientra un po' nei calcoli di chi è arrivato ad avere dei programmi ben definiti per la propria vita.
Ho dentro ancora di me il ricordo di una magnifica ragazza incontrata la prima volta in piscina, con uno sgambatissimo costume intero.
Mi sembra fosse segretaria d'azienda.
In effetti, non ho dei precisi ricordi di cosa facesse dal punto di vista professionale.
La vista di quel posteriore annebbiò parecchio l'interesse per altri parametri che comunque non mi sarebbero stati utili.
E ancora quel ricordo non mi è uscito dalla testa, come pure altri successivi a questo.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ho fatto Giurisprudenza, quindi il mio discorso vale solo per quell'ambito.
> 
> le ragazze al tempo si dividevano grossomodo in 2 gruppi:   quelle che sognavano di fare l'avvocato o il giudice e quelle che erano lì chiaramente con l'intento di sposare un avvocato o un giudice.  perchè totalmente prive di altro talento se non il loro aspetto.
> 
> ...


Già.


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Bella discussione.... faccio una doverosa premessa : in Italia nella maggior parte dei casi le capacità contano poco o niente,per certi incarichi e/o inquadramenti... sul grassettto ( che condivido per il mercato statunitense/anglosassone in particolar modo ) posso dirti che le capacità ( che devono essere indiscusse ) e le conoscenze ( vedi ritorni a conto economico ) sono essenziali. Però sai meglio di me che il posto che si occupa è estremamente aleatorio... in quei paesi ogni giorno devi provare e dimostrare che meriti, devi saper motivare i collaboratori,devi riuscire a creare "una squadra" e - soprattutto - a non avere " figli e figliastri ".


Teste rotolare se ne sono viste effettivamente
Comunque la realta di cui parlo è davvero globale, fanno spesso call conference con america/brasile/ inghilterra dunque la mentalità è influenzata e  ad onor del vero trova gli americani molto rilassati, lavorano per vivere più che il contrario. Resta che gli italiani hanno il senso di colpa ad uscire presto(dopo8 ore) dall ufficio


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Domandone da 32 gradi estivi...
> Ma secondo voi, dal punto di vista sessuale, studiare tanto e pensare alla carriera per larga parte della gioventù inibisce rispetto a chi trova più spazio per i divertimenti propriamente giovanili?
> Non so, io ho dei ricordi (per conoscenza indiretta e diretta) di ragazze che non erano proprio una cima dal punto di vista scolastico ma decisamente piene di spontaneo e vorace appetito, cosa che non capitava tra quelle del giro dell'università, che ricordo spesso molto calcolatrici in tutti i rapporti.
> Idem per i maschi: molto più testosterone tra quelli con bassa scolarità, molte più fisime e inibizioni tra quelli che frequentavano università impegnative.
> ...


Lo stereotipo del manovale/idraulico più focoso dell impiegatuccio?
Trovo che lo stress da studio/lavoro influisca sulla vita sessuale


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Quindi si potrebbe ipotizzare, tornando in tema, che una brillante carriera scolastica non costituisca garanzia, se vogliamo, di sviluppare un'altrettanto soddisfacente vita amorosa*.
> Amore e istruzione in alcuni casi potrebbero non andare d'accordo.
> Eppure molti qui hanno indicato un'adeguato livello culturale nel partner come necessario per una relazione.
> Pure io, a dire il vero.
> ...


Danny, a mio modo di vedere le cose, non c'è mai alcuna garanzia in campo amoroso... quello che sarebbe da approfondire è : perchè è così importante che l'eventuale partner disponga di un elevato livello culturale prima di iniziare un'eventuale relazione ? ed alla fine, quanto "peserebbe" un profondo coinvolgimento emotivo ( innamoramento ) sul livello di QI ?


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Danny, a mio modo di vedere le cose, non c'è mai alcuna garanzia in campo amoroso... quello che sarebbe da approfondire è : perchè è così importante che l'eventuale partner disponga di un elevato livello culturale prima di iniziare un'eventuale relazione ? ed alla fine, quanto "peserebbe" un profondo coinvolgimento emotivo ( innamoramento ) sul livello di QI ?


Ti posso dire che con quella ragazza dal bel sedere il dialogo era limitato.
Non fai progetti con chi non riesci a valutare come un interlocutore adeguato.
E dopo un po' all'attrazione era subentrata la noia.
L'empatia a livello culturale stimola alcune parti di noi.
E probabilmente la maggior gratificazione ci rende più predisposti all'altro.


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Teste rotolare se ne sono viste effettivamente
> Comunque la realta di cui parlo è davvero globale, fanno spesso call conference con america/brasile/ inghilterra dunque la mentalità è influenzata e  ad onor del vero trova gli *americani molto rilassati, lavorano per vivere più che il contrario*. Resta che gli italiani hanno il senso di colpa ad uscire presto(dopo8 ore) dall ufficio


Permettimi una battutaccia... nella misura in cui le controllate estere fanno profitti ( in moda do assicurare comunque un dividendo agli azionisti ), non creano problemi e sono "allineate" ti credo che sono tranquilli... considerato altresì che sono "alti papaveri " con - quasi certamente " - fringe benefits da urlo... bisogna solo vedere,nella malaugurata ipotesi che le cose vadano male, la loro completa metamorfosi....


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti posso dire che con quella ragazza dal bel sedere il dialogo era limitato.
> Non fai progetti con chi non riesci a valutare come un interlocutore adeguato.
> E dopo un po' all'attrazione era subentrata la noia.
> L'empatia a livello culturale stimola alcune parti di noi.
> E probabilmente la maggior gratificazione ci rende più predisposti all'altro.


Letto l altro giorno. Spiega bene il perchè influisce cultura e ceto sociale

http://www.linkiesta.it/it/article/...sempre-piu-nella-stessa-classe-sociale/29261/


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Permettimi una battutaccia... nella misura in cui le controllate estere fanno profitti ( in moda do assicurare comunque un dividendo agli azionisti ), non creano problemi e sono "allineate" ti credo che sono tranquilli... considerato altresì che sono "alti papaveri " con - quasi certamente " - fringe benefits da urlo... bisogna solo vedere,nella malaugurata ipotesi che le cose vadano male, la loro completa metamorfosi....


E mi sa che hai ragione...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2016)

Io personalmente trovo quasi tutti gli uomini stupidi. È una sensazione, non un giudizio intellettuale. E allora mi domando da cosa derivi. Forse si tratta di mancanza di consapevolezza della propria personalità come sufficientemente interessante per piacere a una donna. Per questo forse mi pare che si pongano in modo seduttivamente vanaglorioso rappresentandosi come intellettuali, sportivi, spiritosi. Tutto questo rappresentarsi mi pare stupido.
Forse esistono rappresentazioni femminili speculari. Io, è noto, trovo ridicole quelle che mirano a fare le vamp. Magari invece agli uomini risulta fastidioso altro.
Forse tutto questo lo associamo all'istruzione perché chi ha studiato ci illudiamo che sia più sicuro e non reciti.
Ultimamente una cara amica mi ha detto che mi ha vista interpretare la superficiale.
Boh sono pensieri confusi. Forse.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Teste rotolare se ne sono viste effettivamente
> Comunque la realta di cui parlo è davvero globale, fanno spesso call conference con america/brasile/ inghilterra dunque la mentalità è influenzata e  ad onor del vero trova gli americani molto rilassati, lavorano per vivere più che il contrario. Resta che gli italiani hanno il senso di colpa ad uscire presto(dopo8 ore) dall ufficio


per quello che ho visto avendo a che fare con gente che vive e lavora in Germania,UK,USA e Russia soprattutto è che gli italiani sono troppo dispersivi, per fare cose che altrove richiedono 20 minuti, qui ci si mette 1 ora.

la necessità dello straordinario dipende da quello.   è una questione di metodo figlio di una mentalità lassista.   facciamo troppe pausa sigaretta, in poche parole, e quando arriva l'ora di uscire, ci accorgiamo che siamo rimasti indietro col lavoro e quindi ci serve 1 ora in più.



bettypage ha detto:


> Lo stereotipo del manovale/idraulico più focoso dell impiegatuccio?
> Trovo che lo stress da studio/lavoro influisca sulla vita sessuale


più che dell'impiegatuccio, direi del sedicente "uomo di successo" e sì lo stress influisce parecchio, soprattutto sull'efficienza idraulica maschile.


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io personalmente trovo quasi tutti gli *uomini stupidi*. È una sensazione, non un giudizio intellettuale. E allora mi domando da cosa derivi. Forse si tratta di mancanza di consapevolezza della propria personalità come sufficientemente interessante per piacere a una donna. Per questo forse mi pare che si pongano in modo seduttivamente vanaglorioso rappresentandosi come intellettuali, sportivi, spiritosi. Tutto questo rappresentarsi mi pare stupido.
> Forse esistono rappresentazioni femminili speculari. Io, è noto, trovo ridicole quelle che mirano a fare le vamp. Magari invece agli uomini risulta fastidioso altro.
> Forse tutto questo lo associamo all'istruzione perché chi ha studiato ci illudiamo che sia più sicuro e non reciti.
> Ultimamente una cara amica mi ha detto che mi ha vista interpretare la superficiale.
> Boh sono pensieri confusi. Forse.


Se la stupidità è limitata all'esteriorità/comportamento, direi che tutto sommato è già un buon filtro inziale per "scremare" presenze noiose o indesiderate.... molto più problematico quando la stupidità affiora anche nei ragionamenti... Per esperienze mie il livello di istruzione è un parametro,oggigiorno,non più completamente affidabile.


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo, nella misura in cui chi ha avuto istruzione elevata non sa mettersi allo stesso piano di chi non l'ha avuta.
> Faccio forse un breve OT... penso dipenda molto dalla forma mentis; ho conosciuto persone di elevato livello che non avevano problemi a raffrontarsi con persone di medio/bassa cultura ed altrettanto ho visto casi in cui elementi di indubbie capacità non riuscivano letteralmente ad interloquire se non con persone del loro livello, in un linguaggio che non ammetteva "intrusioni" esterne di alcun tipo se non da parte di persone con analoghe caratteristiche. E questo ultimo aspetto lo trovo veramente desolante.


sì.
però una cosa è rapportarsi e confrontarsi con chiunque rimanendo e facendo sentire l'altro a proprio agio, tutt'altra faccenda condividere vita e famiglia partendo da preparazioni tanto differenti.
si può fare, senz'altro ma non penso sia una passeggiata


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per quello che ho visto avendo a che fare con gente che vive e lavora in Germania,UK,USA e Russia soprattutto è che gli italiani sono troppo dispersivi, per fare cose che altrove richiedono 20 minuti, qui ci si mette 1 ora.
> 
> la necessità dello straordinario dipende da quello.   è una questione di metodo figlio di una mentalità lassista.   facciamo troppe pausa sigaretta, in poche parole, e quando arriva l'ora di uscire, ci accorgiamo che siamo rimasti indietro col lavoro e quindi ci serve 1 ora in più.
> 
> ...


In parte hai ragione in parte è mentalità. È un cane che si morde la coda perchè uscire dopo 8 ore viene visto come quello a cui cade la penna e allora cazzeggi sapendo di dover stare ore extra.
Mio marito è uno che corre come un pazzo per uscire dopo 8 e le battute arrivano, ma lui tira dritto sereno perchè inattacabile sul suo lavoro.

Sul secondo quote sono sta perentoria con il marito. Non offrirò appoggio incondizionato per una scalata lavorativa perchè mi preme più la quantita e qualità di tempo da passare in coppia e famiglia. Soldi in più e realizzazione professionale sono secondari


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Letto l altro giorno. Spiega bene il perchè influisce cultura e ceto sociale
> 
> http://www.linkiesta.it/it/article/...sempre-piu-nella-stessa-classe-sociale/29261/


In questa ricerca si prendono in considerazioni anni in cui differenti erano le classi sociali, diverso l'accesso per genere a livelli di istruzione superiore, quindi a mio parere è perfettibile.
Ma a parte questo, concordo con la valutazione della "coppia edonistica".
Si "sceglie" l'altro per le opportunità di divertimento che esso può concedere.
Il partner giusto per fare un certo tipo di vacanze, per avere un certo tipo di casa, di tenore di vita, di prestigio sociale...
Questo non differisce molto però dalle ambizioni di tanti nostri avi, salvo il numero delle variabili: il famoso matrimonio con il buon partito un tempo in voga, riscritto con i termini e le classificazioni oggi in voga.
Oggi siamo più liberi, in teoria, e questa storia delle classi sociali non dovrebbe spaventarci: una donna in carriera potrebbe sposarsi o fare coppia con un elettricista, perché no? 
Il fatto che lui abbia un lavoro manuale può influire sull'attrattiva che esercita sulla platea femminile?
D'altro canto, un amante lo si sceglie per il livello di istruzione?
Quanto abbiamo bisogno di fisicità istintiva e quanto la nostra vita la esclude tra le priorità in una relazione di coppia per poi andarla a trovare quando se ne sente comunque la necessità?


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> però una cosa è rapportarsi e confrontarsi con chiunque rimanendo e facendo sentire l'altro a proprio agio, tutt'altra faccenda condividere vita e famiglia partendo da preparazioni tanto differenti.
> si può fare, senz'altro ma non penso sia una passeggiata


Pienamente d'accordo, non è affatto una passeggiata , anzi esattamente il contrario. Però se si riesce a fare quella "passeggiata" insieme è quanto di più bello ci possa essere.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2016)

Anni fa portavo la macchina da un meccanico vicino alla Bocconi.
Come me, lo frequentavano in veste di clienti tante ragazze dell'università.
Lui era bello.
Piacione. Niente affatto stupido. 
Mi confessò che con quelle ragazze non aveva alcuna possibilità.
A loro facevano schifo le mani sporche di grasso dovute al lavoro.
Più che altro - visto che le mani si lavano - non volevano avere a che fare con uno che si sporcasse le mani di grasso per lavorare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Se la stupidità è limitata all'esteriorità/comportamento, direi che tutto sommato è già un buon filtro inziale per "scremare" presenze noiose o indesiderate.... molto più problematico quando la stupidità affiora anche nei ragionamenti... Per esperienze mie il livello di istruzione è un parametro,oggigiorno,non più completamente affidabile.



preciso, qualora non si  fosse capito che non c'entra intelligenza o istruzione. È per il modo di approcciarsi con me donna, quando ne hanno l'interesse.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> preciso, qualora non si  fosse capito che non c'entra intelligenza o istruzione. È per il modo di approcciarsi con me donna, quando ne hanno l'interesse.


Da uomo, a me stomacano gli uomini che cambiano comportamento in presenza di una donna.
Perché li vedo così tanto diversi che il loro approccio mi sembra falso.
Ti posso dire che tante donne sono così abituate a questo gioco da trovare antipatico chi non lo fa.
Io sono uno tra questi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Da uomo, a me stomacano gli uomini che cambiano comportamento in presenza di una donna.
> Perché li vedo così tanto diversi che il loro approccio mi sembra falso.
> Ti posso dire che tante donne sono così abituate a questo gioco da trovare antipatico chi non lo fa.
> Io sono uno tra questi.


Provaci e poi ti do un parere.
Ma mi porti in camporella per niente :carneval:


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Provaci e poi ti do un parere.
> Ma mi porti in camporella per niente :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Pienamente d'accordo, non è affatto una passeggiata , anzi esattamente il contrario. Però se si riesce a fare quella "passeggiata" insieme *è quanto di più bello ci possa essere*.


perché?


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Da uomo, a me stomacano gli uomini che cambiano comportamento in presenza di una donna.
> Perché li vedo così tanto diversi che il loro approccio mi sembra falso.*
> *Ti posso dire che tante donne sono così abituate a questo gioco da trovare antipatico chi non lo fa.*
> Io sono uno tra questi.


Oltre che pessimo, è un comportamento stupido. Il modo migliore per rapportarsi ad una donna è essere naturali e spontanei. Quelle intelligenti apprezzano, le altre come dici tu, si allontanano da subito... il che è un bene.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anni fa portavo la macchina da un meccanico vicino alla Bocconi.
> Come me, lo frequentavano in veste di clienti tante ragazze dell'università.
> Lui era bello.
> Piacione. Niente affatto stupido.
> ...


le suddiivisioni castali esistono nella vita reale.    probabilmente, quel meccanico riuscirà a portarsi a letto quelle ragazze che oggi non lo calcolano, quando loro avranno 37-38 anni, un marito supermanager che a casa non c'è mai e saranno molto annoiate.


----------



## brenin (29 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?


Perchè penso che abbiano dovuto superare molti più ostacoli rispetto agli altri.


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

Boh...io ho provato diverse tipologie di uomini. 

Dall'elettricista che sbagliava tutti i congiuntivi all'ingegnere all'avvocato al meccanico.

Quindi tutti i gradi dell'istruzione formale. 

Il mio ex compagno aveva la terza media, ma una grandissima abilità pratica nel fare ed era velocissimo ad imparare. 

La conclusione a cui sono giunta è che quello che serve a me, per mettere insieme tutti i pezzi è che un maschio sappia di essere maschio. Sappia che maschio è e non lo debba dimostrare. Che sia curioso e abbia gli strumenti cognitivi per soddisfare le sue curiosità e creare terreno per trovarne di nuove. Che abbia intelligenza emotiva e conoscenza di base delle sue emozioni, tanto da permettergli di condividersi e avere il desiderio di cercare ancora maggiore conoscenza. 

Che abbia un buon rapporto con la sua sessualità. Che significa che non sia cazzocentrico e non sia legato al pensiero secondo cui una femmina la si soddisfa solo col cazzo e che del cazzo ci faccia un totem. 

Che sia resistente al dolore. E lo sappia attraversare. E che non tema la paura. Che sia sufficientemente umile da chiedere sostegno e sufficiente presuntuoso da saperlo accettare davvero. 

Che sappia desiderare. E sognare. 
E sappia collocare il desiderare nel campo delle opportunità e non in quello che "vinco/perdo". 

Che sappia ascoltare e parlare. 

Insomma...credo che l'istruzione possa essere una base importante. Più che altro per allenare la mente ad essere flessibile e curiosa. Ma penso che ci sia una grande differenza fra un uomo acculturato ed un uomo erudito.

E credo che la differenza stia nella consapevolezza che rinnovarsi, morire e rinascere a se stessi è imprescindibile per poter camminare insieme a qualcun altro, senza ingabbiarsi o ingabbiare. 

La cosa più difficile da trovare negli uomini, secondo me, è la consapevolezza delle loro emozioni e la competenza di esporle e condividerle, senza che questo sia una passerella per dimostrare di essere più o meno uomini.

Ovviamente sono convinta che tutto questo valga anche girato al femminile.


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In questa ricerca si prendono in considerazioni anni in cui differenti erano le classi sociali, diverso l'accesso per genere a livelli di istruzione superiore, quindi a mio parere è perfettibile.
> Ma a parte questo, concordo con la valutazione della "coppia edonistica".
> Si "sceglie" l'altro per le opportunità di divertimento che esso può concedere.
> Il partner giusto per fare un certo tipo di vacanze, per avere un certo tipo di casa, di tenore di vita, di prestigio sociale...
> ...


Credo che l amante funga da complemento a ciò che manca.


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Boh...io ho provato diverse tipologie di uomini.
> 
> Dall'elettricista che sbagliava tutti i congiuntivi all'ingegnere all'avvocato al meccanico.
> 
> ...


Apperò, ti accontenti di poco.


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Apperò, ti accontenti di poco.




corrisponde all'offerta che faccio...e poi sono magnanima...mica lo voglio già risolto, che non sono risolta neanche io...ma che si possa camminare insieme per quei sentieri e con quell'orizzonte lo pretendo. 

Se non c'è questo, sto da sola.


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2016)

C'è tutta una gradazione in mezzo, tra il niente e la perfezione. Credo tra l'altro che molti si accontenterebbero anche solo di camminare vicini, tenendosi onestamente per mano.
Fai bene a puntare in alto (quello che per te è alto). 
Tanto più che sarai consapevole che avendo per le mani una persona, la perfezione comunque non la troverai.

E qui il pensiero mi va a tutti quelli che cercano il parthner ideale.


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è tutta una gradazione in mezzo, tra il niente e la perfezione. Credo tra l'altro che *molti si accontenterebbero anche solo di camminare vicini, tenendosi onestamente per mano.*
> Fai bene a puntare in alto (quello che per te è alto).
> Tanto più che sarai consapevole che avendo per le mani una persona, la perfezione comunque non la troverai.
> 
> E qui il pensiero mi va a tutti quelli che cercano il parthner ideale.


...te invece voli basso con quel grassetto...robetta...

non so, sinceramente se sto puntando alto, sto puntando ad un percorso da fare insieme, condiviso e desiderato. 

Onestamente. 

In fondo ho descritto una persona onesta con se stessa e sincera, anche a a costo di essere brutale nell'esserlo. 
Un cercatore. Come me. Che poi si possa essere anche trovatori...quello lo si sa alla fine, credo...

Quanto al partner ideale...io credo sia legato alla ricerca di sè più che dell'altro...il partner ideale è una proiezione di se stessi...e fa un gran casino...:condom:


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...te invece voli basso con quel grassetto...robetta...
> 
> non so, sinceramente se sto puntando alto, sto puntando ad un percorso da fare insieme, condiviso e desiderato.
> 
> ...


Certo, l'ho citato per quello, e pensa che è una figura persistente dell' immaginario collettivo.


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo, l'ho citato per quello, e pensa che è una figura persistente dell' immaginario collettivo.


Non solo è persistente...è anche ben coltivata....dai romanzetti per gli/le adolescenti alle pubblicità allo stramaledetto mulino bianco incazzato...e poi ci hanno anche aggiunto peppa pig e i minypony...giusto per andare sul sicuro!!

Edit: ne parla bene jung, quando parla del processo di individualizzazione del sè. 
Che è qualcosa di molto diverso dall'individualismo in cui spesso si sfocia...


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non solo è persistente...è anche ben coltivata....dai romanzetti per gli/le adolescenti alle pubblicità allo stramaledetto mulino bianco incazzato...e poi ci hanno anche aggiunto peppa pig e i minypony...giusto per andare sul sicuro!!


hai dimenticato gli unicorni rosa


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai dimenticato gli unicorni rosa


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (29 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> le suddiivisioni castali esistono nella vita reale.    probabilmente, quel meccanico riuscirà a portarsi a letto quelle ragazze che oggi non lo calcolano, quando loro avranno 37-38 anni, un marito supermanager che a casa non c'è mai e saranno molto annoiate.





danny ha detto:


> In questa ricerca si prendono in considerazioni anni in cui differenti erano le classi sociali, diverso l'accesso per genere a livelli di istruzione superiore, quindi a mio parere è perfettibile.
> Ma a parte questo, concordo con la valutazione della "coppia edonistica".
> Si "sceglie" l'altro per le opportunità di divertimento che esso può concedere.
> Il partner giusto per fare un certo tipo di vacanze, per avere un certo tipo di casa, di tenore di vita, di prestigio sociale...
> ...


Di un uomo o di una donna, ad allontanare o affascinare è anche il suo mondo
È un'emanazione diretta della sua personalità 
Il medico di Emergency
Il frequentatore di casapound
Il neocatecumenale e il testimone di Geova
La megafamiglia riunita fino ai parenti più allargati
L'appartenenza al Rotary che si tramanda per generazioni
...
Ci si innamora o disinnamora anche di questo
giustamente
Quando si fanno figli, si prende tutto il pacchetto per sempre, anche se la coppia finisce


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Di un uomo o di una donna, ad allontanare o affascinare è anche il suo mondo
> È un'emanazione diretta della sua personalità
> Il medico di Emergency
> Il frequentatore di casapound
> ...


E perciò i figli diventarono medici di Emergency
E frequentarono casapound 
E diventaronoo neocatecumeni, poi testimoni di geova......

Il bello delle persone è che non sono mai le stesse ed il bello della vita è che sfugge sempre e comunque alle nostre categorizzazioni.


----------



## Ecate (29 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò i figli diventarono medici di Emergency
> E frequentarono casapound
> E diventaronoo neocatecumeni, poi testimoni di geova......
> 
> Il bello delle persone è che non sono mai le stesse ed il bello della vita è che sfugge sempre e comunque alle nostre categorizzazioni.


Sempre sfugge, intendevo dire che soldi e scolarizzazione contano fino ad un certo punto, mentre lo stile di vita e le ideologie nella scelta del partner contano moltissimo... Perché  parlano di lui, molto più di quanto possa dire un conto in banca o una laurea


----------

